# VOTING NOW OVER - The Bell Tree People's Choice Awards 2014



## Jake

*Voting is now open!​​**
Don't forget to read the Rules and Reminders to make sure your votes are counted!​​*​

Welcome to this year?s TBT People?s Choice Awards!

This is really simple, as with the previous 5 years, send me a PM on who you think should win each category.
Voting will start on the 20th (at AEDST, I?ll post here when voting starts, anyway  - for anyone unsure about timezones, that's 28 hours after this post went up), and end at midnight, January 1st, AEDST (results will go up sometime after), any votes sent before/after the voting period will not be counted.
I removed the "Favorite Staff Event" one this year, namely because there were substantially less events this year than last, and the fair won last year by a long shot, so it will probably mimic last years results.
*If you think there should be any new categories this year, feel free to post and I'll consider adding it.*

------------------

*Categories:*
-	Funniest Member
-	Most Creative Member
-	Best Username
-	Most Mature
-	Most Active
-	Biggest Animal Crosser
-	Nicest Member
-	Most Missed Member
-	Member of the Year***
-	Most Helpful Member

*New Categories:*
-       Best Newbie***

**The member of the year vote must go to a member who has not won the award previously. The following members are exempt from this years voting; Jake., Justin, and PaJami (2009/2010 awards don't count towards this since I didn't host them).*
**Must have joined in 2014.*

------------------

*Rules and Reminders:*
- Please vote via PM. Any votes posted by any other means will not be counted.
- If my inbox is full, simply wait until I get on again, and I?ll empty it out.
- You can vote for yourself, but only once (and only if you think you absolutely deserve it). If for whatever reason(s) you think you should vote for yourself more than once, send me a PM and we?ll discuss it.
- This isn?t limited just to regular members, so of course you can vote for staff members!
- You don?t have to vote for every category, but it?s preferred if you do.
- You can change your votes after you?ve sent them, but please make a new PM and put something in the title like [CHANGED] (or something that distinguishes that you changed your votes) so I can disregard your old votes.
- Troll votes will not be counted (ie; voting a member who doesn?t play Animal Crossing as Biggest Animal Crosser, voting a member who hasn?t been active in years as Most Active, etc?).
- Any other questions, post here.

Archive: 2009, 2010, 2011, (2011 results), 2012, (2012 results), 2013, (2013 results).


----------



## WonderK

This is very interesting, Jake. I didn't know you hosted choice awards every year. I'll definitely be voting after I have a hard sit down on the categories.


----------



## Javocado

I didn't know this was a thing(noob), but this is really awesome!
I will definitely be contributing my votes when the time comes.


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> I didn't know this was a thing(*noob*), but this is really awesome!
> I will definitely be contributing my votes when the time comes.


Noobs unite!


----------



## KarlaKGB

i love this every year


----------



## Ayaya

This will be a tough one to vote D: Either I don't know members well enough or there are too many people I know that would fit certain categories. Looking forward to the results!


----------



## Jake

24 hours until you can start voting!


----------



## Eldin

Rookie (/Noob) of the Year might be an interesting category? For new members. c:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Most Missed Member iLoveYou let's get this ball rolling into lonely heartsville.


----------



## Trundle

well I already won Funniest Member amirite XD


----------



## Ashtot

Tom said:


> Most Missed Member iLoveYou let's get this ball rolling into lonely heartsville.



RIP Kayla.


----------



## KarlaKGB

zeldafromhyrule shud be most creative/original name


----------



## badcrumbs

Sweet! More ways to feel sad and rejected XD
This is like senior awards in high school all over again


----------



## Javocado

badcrumbs said:


> Sweet! More ways to feel sad and rejected XD
> This is like senior awards in high school all over again



 chill ur totally best username


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> chill ur totally best username



Sweet. At least I have that going for me!


----------



## Byngo

I forgot about this 

we all know who missed member is going to be


----------



## TykiButterfree

This sounds fun. Can you vote for one user in more than one category?


----------



## Jarrad

The Bell Tree Staff Favourites Awards


----------



## KarlaKGB

TykiButterfree said:


> This sounds fun. Can you vote for one user in more than one category?



of course


----------



## Ashtot

Jarrad said:


> The Bell Tree Staff Favourites Awards



That's not how it works.


----------



## Javocado

Natty said:


> I forgot about this
> 
> we all know who missed member is going to be



rip shiny :-(


----------



## peachesandicecream

If there was a noob award I would take the crown 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But! Most Creative Member should go to buuunii


----------



## lazuli

o i thought most missed would be jennifer

if annoying was one, thatd be me


----------



## PandaNikita

There should be a "Most Thoughtful Member" award lol


----------



## Peisinoe

Evilest or Satanic  Award


----------



## Yui Z

I completely forgot about this. Well I think I can come up with several people for each category, so no trouble there. =P


----------



## Silversea

Well I certainly won't win anything, I've offended too many people this year...unless that is an award.


----------



## Nanobyte

you better vote me for most fabu


----------



## badcrumbs

"Most likely to be typing with one hand"


----------



## aleshapie

computertrash said:


> o i thought most missed would be jennifer
> 
> if annoying was one, thatd be me



Again...Looking for the "Like" thumbs up button!! LOL

This will be fun!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> There should be a "Most Thoughtful Member" award lol



There is...goofball!...And YOU should be voted for it!


----------



## oath2order

Natty said:


> I forgot about this
> 
> we all know who missed member is going to be



rip kayla

we love kayla.

kayla is most missed


----------



## Nanobyte

oath2order said:


> rip kayla
> 
> we love kayla.
> 
> kayla is most missed



it's called mariah


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oath2order said:


> rip kayla
> 
> we love kayla.
> 
> kayla is most missed



kayla4mostmissed2014
rip kayla : (


----------



## Yui Z

Nanobyte said:


> it's called mariah



Aww, yes I also miss Mariah and Shiny. Jen was insanely nice too, miss her!!


----------



## lazuli

i didnt really like mariah but whatever
vote me computer prince ok


----------



## KarlaKGB

badcrumbs said:


> "Most likely to be typing with one hand"



i....i dont kno wat u mean here....


----------



## badcrumbs

KarlaKGB said:


> i....i dont kno wat u mean here....



We're on TBT, so obviously it means typing with one hand, eating pizza with the other.


----------



## lazuli

badcrumbs said:


> We're on TBT, so obviously it means typing with one hand, eating pizza with the other.



sure of course thats obvious


----------



## Envelin

Sweet. Can't wait.


----------



## Gregriii

Why it's not there the award of Spanish of the Year?  Cries*


----------



## Javocado

Gregriii said:


> Why it's not there the award of Spanish of the Year?  Cries*



cause I'd win in a landslide


----------



## Cariad

Should be a best junior member award...


----------



## Gregriii

The most active member will be a member of the staff? Because they are mods lol



Javocado said:


> cause I'd win in a landslide



Oh, no, more spanish people. cries more*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cariad said:


> Should be a best junior member award...



I prefer best person that hasn't won an award award


----------



## PandaNikita

Stina said:


> Evilest or Satanic  Award



I second that haha


----------



## Aradai

looks like the most missed member will be either Kayla, Shiny, or Jen.
rip their souls lets see who is more favored.


----------



## Kittykat364

These seem pretty cool, although I doubt I'll win one.


----------



## Gregriii

Aradai said:


> looks like the most missed member will be either Kayla, Shiny, or Jen.
> rip their souls lets see who is more favored.



And mariah? D:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

computertrash said:


> i didnt really like mariah but whatever



I used to fear her. She seemed to scary xD


----------



## peachesandicecream

I want to win one so bad! "Starts crying in the corner"


----------



## Murray

most missed member izzy reincarnated! : (((((((((((((((((9


----------



## Danielkang2

Rosie11954! ;-;


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Time for me to not get nominated for yet another thing in my life!!!!


----------



## Horus

Ah yes, the People's Choice Awards

It wouldn't be complete without all the senior members missing Kayla, a third of the other members being absolutely depressing because they are, and the rest telling dad jokes.

please return kayla


----------



## Murray

Horus said:


> Ah yes, the People's Choice Awards
> 
> It wouldn't be complete without all the senior members missing Kayla, a third of the other members being absolutely depressing because they are, and the rest telling dad jokes.
> 
> please return kayla



o woops i thought you were minties for a second  \\dissapoint

you really shouldnt copy her avatar >:|


----------



## emmatheweirdo

biggest loser award should be added that way i can actually win something for once


----------



## Murray

emmatheweirdo said:


> biggest loser award should be added that way i can actually win something for once



i would so vote for you : )


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Murray said:


> i would so vote for you : )



make it happen Jake


----------



## Jake

TykiButterfree said:


> This sounds fun. Can you vote for one user in more than one category?


yes, of course!



PandaNikita said:


> There should be a "Most Thoughtful Member" award lol


I feel like this is basically another way to say kindest member tbh.



Cariad said:


> Should be a best junior member award...





Eldin said:


> Rookie (/Noob) of the Year might be an interesting category? For new members. c:


I actually considered a "Favorite newbie" award for either the 2011 or 2012 awards, but I didn't add it for two reasons. One being I thought the votes would be too mixed, and also that it would be more of a "favoritism" than an accomplishment (if that makes sense?)
I guess I'll give it a shot  I know a few years back there was no winner for a few categories (since too many ties/troll votes) so if there's no winner then I guess I'll just remove it for next year.

ok, I added the "Best Newbie" category, and I also added a note to the Member of the Year category, just so things don't get repetitive with votes etc... Make sure to read the rules and footnotes or else your votes wont be counted!

Also as of this edit, voting officially starts in 3 hours!


----------



## Gregriii

It should be a category for staff only?


----------



## Jake

Gregriii said:


> It should be a category for staff only?



like i said with the newbie one, that falls under favoritism, I only included the newbie one since I can see it actually showing people mingling and getting along with the community instead of people just picking their favorites. i'd rather the awards be based upon skill/activity/whatever and not favoritism.

Plus I'd rather each award be open to a large majority of the community, so everyone has a fair chance of winning, and not just a select few, which would be the case with staff awards.


----------



## Jake

*Voting is now open!​*


----------



## Alienfish

Most confusing member? xD Haha


----------



## lazuli

dont remind me of all the weird members like izzy and mariah
ugh


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yay! I voted today! Do I get a sticker?


----------



## Gregriii

Best user that does a lot of grammar faults award. 

Don't judge me, I only want to win an award


----------



## badcrumbs

Submitted my votes!


----------



## Javocado

vote jav for anything i mean you just jav to


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> vote jav for anything i mean you just jav to




Javiously


----------



## starlark

Javocado said:


> vote jav for anything i mean you just jav to



I'll vote you for Javulosity.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

nevermind ;w;


----------



## Alienfish

Nah vote for me


----------



## Jake

Thanks to all the votes I have received so far!
Keep them coming


----------



## Mekan1

I would like to say I am an awesome newbie but oh well. I really can't vote because I haven't been here long enough.


----------



## Leela

Mekan1 said:


> I would like to say I am an awesome newbie but oh well. I really can't vote because I haven't been here long enough.



You joined on the same day as me and I'm still going to vote


----------



## peachesandicecream

Yay for newbies its are time to shine!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Id like to think im an ok newb. 

Might consider this ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Best newbie will be Javocado 110%


----------



## Javocado

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Best newbie will be Javocado 110%



thank u dollface!


----------



## ellabella12345

so many newbies to pick from 

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHAT ABOUT BEST MALE AND BEST FEMALE? ;O (new categories? )


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> cause I'd win in a landslide



you win nothing you smell bad I would rate 0/10 !


----------



## Javocado

Capella said:


> you win nothing you smell bad I would rate 0/10 !



who even are you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> cause I'd win in a landslide



At least there's no "worst person of the year" award. If there is, you won't win that award.


----------



## ellabella12345

Javocado said:


> who even are you?



who even are you? i wouldn't jav a clue


----------



## Javocado

ellabella12345 said:


> who even are you? i wouldn't jav a clue



no need to ellavate the tension x)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> no need to ellavate the tension x)



Good one! I like that joke.

Anyhow, I casted my votes and made my decision. I feel confident in who I picked.


----------



## Goth

some of these are hard

like biggest animal crosser

i d k


----------



## Sawyer2030

Best noob: Wishy_the_star
Best name: Flop


----------



## Murray

Sawyer2030 said:


> Best noob: Wishy_the_star
> Best name: Flop



what are you even what did you even read past the first five words of the first post like what I don't even


----------



## Goth

Murray said:


> what are you even what did you even read past the first five words of the first post like what I don't even



hes just saying to everyone publicly what he thinks


----------



## oath2order

Best username is still porno


----------



## Blu Rose

oath2order said:


> Best username is still porno



yes so amaze


----------



## Gregriii

oath2order said:


> Best username is still porno



20/10 Best name ever


----------



## Geoni

Thanks for the best username award ahead of time.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Sawyer2030 said:


> Best noob: Wishy_the_star
> Best name: Flop



I love you omg.


----------



## ellabella12345

Javocado said:


> no need to ellavate the tension x)


sorry sorry, i didn't want to cause a javoc x(


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Jubs' Number One Fan Award should be one... I'd win obvs


----------



## tobi!

Ooohohoho, what is this...


----------



## DarkOnyx

This looks fun.^-^


----------



## Silversea

Was about to suggest a new award but based on recent events I'll refrain.


----------



## Praesilith

okay so it says voting is open but there's like no poll so does that mean you can nominate or no?


----------



## Jake

Silversea said:


> Was about to suggest a new award but based on recent events I'll refrain.



You can still suggest it 
I won't add it this year since I've already received votes, but if it's a good award I can add it next year


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Jake. said:


> You can still suggest it
> I won't add it this year since I've already received votes, but if it's a good award I can add it next year



Best collectible line up ^^?


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Murray

Praesilith said:


> okay so it says voting is open but there's like no poll so does that mean you can nominate or no?



ok so immediately under where it says voting is open it says to read the rules, and the first rule says to vote via pm


----------



## Kaiaa

Who will dethrone me in Nicest Member this year?! Hehe good luck everyone, and remember this is just for fun and bragging rights for a year <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kaiaa said:


> Who will dethrone me in Nicest Member this year?! Hehe good luck everyone, and remember this is just for fun and bragging rights for a year <3



Maybe the other female mod with strawberry blonde hair. So even if you don't win, a mod still claims that title (hopefully).

I deserve the most well-behaved apple award. But they don't have the "most well-behaved apple" award distributed. Besides, it's pretty weird to have one.


----------



## Cam1

Aradai said:


> looks like the most missed member will be either Kayla, Shiny, or Jen.
> rip their souls lets see who is more favored.


BUT BUT BUT STEPHHHHHHHH


----------



## Praesilith

Murray said:


> ok so immediately under where it says voting is open it says to read the rules, and the first rule says to vote via pm


I know, but in my opinion there's a difference between voting and nominating lol.


----------



## Murray

Praesilith said:


> I know, but in my opinion there's a difference between voting and nominating lol.



in the opinion of the first post u vote via pm : ) lol.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

I  submitted a vote for Most creative member.


----------



## Cory

Brb voting yui z for everything.


----------



## Jake

Bump


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Jake

Bump


----------



## Rasumii

I always loved when forums do this, makes everyone feel like a family.


----------



## Jake

Bump


----------



## Mariah

computertrash said:


> i didnt really like mariah but whatever
> vote me computer prince ok



The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Gracelia

agh these are so hard to vote for people, i dont know many LOL
will do my best!! and nice to see you again, mariah!


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Jake

Bump


----------



## RhinoK

wow i cant believe i won all the awards i feel so thanksfgul and great iyl aql


----------



## Caius

Oh snap. I was hoping you'd bring this back.


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Jake

Bump


----------



## Pat Angelo

I'll vote after thinking twice.


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Jake

Bump


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Rasha

why is there no "sexiest member", maybe because I'd always be the winner no contest


----------



## oath2order

R-Cookies said:


> why is there no "sexiest member", maybe because I'd jake. always be the winner no contest



I fixed your post


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Woah!!! This will be cool!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> I fixed your post



You're so funny. R-Cookies deserved your post editing. Besides, she's not even a member for at least two months.


----------



## Jawile

Apple2012 said:


> You're so funny. R-Cookies deserved your post editing. Besides, *she's not even a member for at least two months.*



what does that have to do with anything


----------



## Jake

Woah guys calm your tater tots pls


----------



## Cory

Apple2012 said:


> You're so funny. R-Cookies deserved your post editing. Besides, she's not even a member for at least two months.



Check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not saying that newer members don't deserve awards. I'm saying that I don't know about R-cookies enough to judge when there are other sexy members out there. Besides, the sexiest member award doesn't even exist.


----------



## Jake

Guys sexiest members isn't, and won't ever be an award. Pls stop kthx


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jake. said:


> Guys sexiest members isn't, and won't ever be an award. Pls stop kthx


It's not an award because Jake would win.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MermaidSong said:


> It's not an award because Jake would win.



How about we just stop talking about that. It doesn't like something that's worth an award. Would you give out the "most inappropriate movie" award at an Oscars ceremony?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Apple2012 said:


> How about we just stop talking about that. It doesn't like something that's worth an award. Would you give out the "most inappropriate movie" award at an Oscars ceremony?


Yes I would. Petition to start a most inappropriate award at The Academy Awards.

Like, I'm not even kidding. This sounds like an amazing award idea.


----------



## Jake

(that awkward moment when u have received more votes in one year than u have in the past 3 years combined)


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Jake

Bump


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake. said:


> (that awkward moment when u have received more votes in one year than u have in the past 3 years combined)



Probably from all the spam from bumping keeps it fresh on everyone's minds! Plus we want a Sexiest Member category next year.


----------



## Jake

Ok I will consider it!!


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> Ok I will consider it!!



That means no ^^


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Gregriii

Bumpest user pls


----------



## Jake

Gregriii said:


> Bumpest user pls



sure. here you go 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?151486-Cadbberry-s-Free-Enough-Art-Shop


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Mah gawd so many tough choices. And newbie of the year? Tooo many to choose xD


----------



## Jake

Bump


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## asiiva

Why is biggest animal crosser a thing?
I thought the website was just for animal crossers... because bells and stuff.


----------



## KeybladePony

I'm a newbie


But, that doesn't really matter.


----------



## Amyy

oh **** i should probably vote


----------



## Jake

asiiva said:


> Why is biggest animal crosser a thing?
> I thought the website was just for animal crossers... because bells and stuff.



Biggest Animal Crosser exists because, even though the site is devoted to AC, there are still people who are more devoted to the game than others. Plus, excluding 2013, years 2009 - 2012 really didn't have that bigger AC community, especially in 2011 and 2012, barely anyone played AC, so the selection of members to chose from was smaller, and easier. I'm not too sure what the reasoning behind as to why Connor decided to make it an award, but I've always seen it as something worthwhile, which is why I've kept it in.


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Geneve

Wow, this is awesome. Might get around to voting at some point.


----------



## Jake

*Just over 24 hours left to send in your votes!​**​​*​


----------



## sej

Sent my votes in


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

to many people to choose from


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

i wonder who will get best newbie


----------



## cIementine

#Pumpkins4nicestmember2k14


----------



## asiiva

Jake. said:


> Biggest Animal Crosser exists because, even though the site is devoted to AC, there are still people who are more devoted to the game than others. Plus, excluding 2013, years 2009 - 2012 really didn't have that bigger AC community, especially in 2011 and 2012, barely anyone played AC, so the selection of members to chose from was smaller, and easier. I'm not too sure what the reasoning behind as to why Connor decided to make it an award, but I've always seen it as something worthwhile, which is why I've kept it in.



Ohhhh, I get you. Is there going to be a poll thing for it? Like the other contests on here


----------



## Javocado

asiiva said:


> Ohhhh, I get you. Is there going to be a poll thing for it? Like the other contests on here



The poll is in Jake's inbox, I believe.
You send in your votes via PM and the one with most votes for each respective category wins.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Next year. we should do something like favorite signature!!  Just an idea.l


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cuppycakez said:


> Next year. we should do something like favorite signature!!  Just an idea.l



I agree. That would be a very good idea.


----------



## asiiva

Javocado said:


> The poll is in Jake's inbox, I believe.
> You send in your votes via PM and the one with most votes for each respective category wins.



Thanks! You're the best


----------



## Jake

Cuppycakez said:


> Next year. we should do something like favorite signature!!  Just an idea.l





Apple2012 said:


> I agree. That would be a very good idea.



Signatures change quiet often, and if you didn't actually make the signature yourself, it's basically giving a user credit for something they didn't make - It falls under most artistic IMO


----------



## Mercedes

Can't wait 

- - - Post Merge - - -

We should have had biggest troll :<{ I would have one


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## Murray

Luckypinch said:


> We should have had biggest troll :<{ I would have one



hahaha good idea. LOL ! XD


----------



## Jake

bump


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i want to win


----------



## Jake

*One hour left to send in your votes!​**​​*​


----------



## Jake

...and that does it for this year.
however, just like last year, since I know people are busy, can forget etc... I'll keep votes open until i wake up. so I'll accept any votes I receive whilst I'm asleeo, but anything from after I wake will be discarded.
This is your last chance to send in your votes, and make any last minute changes


----------



## Yui Z

Cory said:


> Brb voting yui z for everything.



So you even think I pass for being both the most active and most missed member? Wow, wow, wow. :')


----------



## Murray

how do i send in voting?


----------



## Yui Z

Murray said:


> how do i send in voting?



PM Jake with your choices.


----------



## Javocado

Murray said:


> how do i send in voting?



lol lmao gr8 b8 m8 I r8 8/8 biggest troll


----------



## Trundle

Javocado said:


> lol lmao gr8 b8 m8 I r8 8/8 biggest troll



no h8


----------



## Yui Z

Javocado said:


> lol lmao gr8 b8 m8 I r8 8/8 biggest troll



Murray is always serious, what're you talking 'bout?


----------



## Cariad

Luckypinch said:


> Can't wait
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> We should have had biggest troll :<{ I would have one



Yeah, being a troll shouldn't really deserve an award...


----------



## Kaiaa

I finally got my votes in now that the Fair isn't taking up my time lol


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

i only voted for a few because for the other ones i didn't really know who to choose


----------



## Cory

Yui Z said:


> So you even think I pass for being both the most active and most missed member? Wow, wow, wow. :')



u are everywhere and nowhere at once


----------



## Yui Z

Cory said:


> u are everywhere and nowhere at once



Just one of the great things about being me.


----------



## Jake

Okay, I'm awake, so I'm gonna cut off voting (i even waited until I'd had a shower to post this, to give that little piece of extra time).
I received a lot of votes this year, so please be patient whilst i carefully count the results. that said, I also need to send them over to tina so she can make banners for the winners.
I'll try yo get it up sometime later today, but can't gaurentee.
More than likely it will defs be up by tomorrow tho.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

yay c: i won nothing


----------



## Jake

Results will go up tomorrow


----------



## Cory

Is it tomorrow for you now?


----------



## Amyy

Cory said:


> Is it tomorrow for you now?



Yes


----------



## esweeeny

oooh can't wait to see who won!


----------



## FireNinja1

NO I FORGOT TO CAMPAIGN


----------



## Cory

where r results


----------



## Jake

FireNinja1 said:


> NO I FORGOT TO CAMPAIGN


if you campaign you are disqualified. this is not an election, it's peoples choice. they vote for who they think should win, not who had the best campaign. i was gonna add it as a rule this year but i thought of it halfway through voting (thankfully no one campaigned tho). it will be a rule next year tho.
but in saying that i mean, humorous posts are allowed in this thread but anything else outside on a more srs note wont count



Cory said:


> where r results


i am working on the thread right now calm ur tater tots


----------



## Minties

Inb4 Jake wins all the things.


----------



## Jake

Results are now up!


----------

